# State Water trip out of Freeport Sunday



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

If I can get a few others interested looking to make a state water Run out of Freeport Sunday Morning. This is bring your own tackle and bait My Boat is a 26 Ft Seacat nice and wide lots of room. I am a Licensed Captain but this is not a charter just money to cover expenses and give me an excuse to pull the boat out of hibernation. All day trip or until we are tired of fishing.

If you are interested send me a PM. Cost will depend on how many we get


----------

